# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [scurit] S_Hacking, The Game + Vido en batch

## Aspic

Salut  tous, 

Je viens de terminer mon jeux de simulation de hacking !

*Principe* : C'est archi simple, vous avez 12 missions  rsoudre comme si vous tiez un vrai hacker  :;):  Les missions sont de plus en plus difficiles en thorie. Seule la mission 12 ncessite Internet. A la fin du jeux, vous obtiendrez un rang ainsi que le temps pass sur le jeux.

Si vous le souhaitez et si vous avez le courage de terminer le jeux (ce n'est pas trs long je vais vous donner la rfrence c'est  dire moi lol), poster vos stats et votre rang sur ce thread.  ::yaisse2:: 

*Rfrence :* La rfrence c'est moi, crateur du jeux, je viens actuellement de le finir pour voir s'il y a avait des bugs (j'en ai corrig 3) et tout marche nickel (enfin j'espre). 
-  Mon Temps : *2700* secondes soit 45 min au total
-  Mon Rang : *RANK OR* (et oui faut pas se leurrer je n'ai pas atteint le rang GOLD !).

Autre chose, si vous souhaitez m'aider  corriger les derniers bugs, n'hsitez pas  me le dire.
*
Dernire chose* : Les missions sont inspires de _HackTheGame_, un autre jeu de simulation qui existe dj. J'ai chang quelques missions, ajouter une autre (la plus dure) et j'ai cors le tout car je trouvais les missions originales trop faciles.

Et maintenant, voici le lien :
http://www.zonegeeks.com/Documents/T.../S-Hacking.msi *(dernire mise  jour : 30/10/07)*

Perso je pense pas que cela interesse beaucoup de monde mais on ne sait jamais  ::mrgreen:: 

*EDIT : J'ai une autre simulation en vido pour ceux que ca interesse et j'ai cr le programme en BATCH. Pour la petite histoire de la vido, un hacker doit rcuprer des fichiers trs importants sur un autre ordinateur mais le firewall interrompt la copie prmaturemment ! Pour cela, le hacker doit dsactiver ce Firewall pour finir la copie. Biensur c'est pas trs raliste mais c'est marrant  coder en BATCH !*

Voir la vido : http://www.zonegeeks.com/site/simulation_high.php
Accder au code source : http://www.zonegeeks.com/software/base-dos.php (en bas de la page)

PS : Je ne suis pas un hacker ! Je fais juste cela pour le plaisir et pour apprendre les diverses langages de programmation  :;):

----------


## gege2061

a  l'air sympa, je l'ai juste lanc et lu vite fait (c'est normal le mlange anglais et franais ?), au boulot a le fait moyen (surtout la fentre de mission qui reste toujours dessus mme aprs un alt-tab  ::aie:: ) mais je vais essayer ce soir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zeavan

Je viens de l'installer, au premier coup d'oeil je trouve ca assez sympa.

je testerai quand j'aurai le temps.

----------


## Aspic

> a  l'air sympa, je l'ai juste lanc et lu vite fait (c'est normal le mlange anglais et franais ?), au boulot a le fait moyen (surtout la fentre de mission qui reste toujours dessus mme aprs un alt-tab ) mais je vais essayer ce soir


Oui lol c'est normal, je voulais traduire toutes les missions en anglais mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps et mon anglais est  chier ^^

Pour les fentres, effectivement j'ai mis TopMost = True pour viter qu'elles se cachent derrire la fenetre principale quand elles perdent le focus. Donc Ctrl + Alt + Suppr te permet de sortir du jeu momentanement mais le compteur de temps tourne  :;):  Donc, il faudrait mieux faire un "save" puis un "exit" puis recharger ta partie aprs  ::mrgreen:: 



> Je viens de l'installer, au premier coup d'oeil je trouve ca assez sympa.
> 
> je testerai quand j'aurai le temps.


Ok tien moi au courant en cas de bug ou si tu as des questions  :;):

----------


## Aspic

Version mise  jour !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aspic

Alors cela ne vous  pas plut mon petit jeu  :;):

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

C'est carrement, marrant, excellente ide  ::D:

----------


## Eusebe

Salut !

Il a l'air amusant ce petit jeu...  ::D: 

Pour la premire mission, je me suis un peu emml les pinceaux... C'est normal de devoir utiliser des commandes dos sous unix ?  :;): 

Pour la deuxime mission, j'ai pas russi  installer le logiciel... C'est grave Doc ?  ::aie::

----------


## Aspic

> Pour la premire mission, je me suis un peu emml les pinceaux... C'est normal de devoir utiliser des commandes dos sous unix ?


Oui  ::mouarf:: 



> Pour la deuxime mission, j'ai pas russi  installer le logiciel... C'est grave Doc ?


Oui c'est grave ^^, regarde l'aide c'est  dire tape : "help -c" ou "help"

Bonne chance  :;):

----------


## pi-2r

Il existe aussi le jeu Hacker Evolution o vous incarnez un pirate informatique.
Une bonne simulation de l'univers du hacking  ::D:

----------


## Aspic

Tien allons voir le concurrent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aspic

C'est vraiment pas mal ce jeu ! J'adore le graphisme

Dommage qu'avec mes petites comptenses en vb.net je ne puis faire mieux...  ::(: 

Sinon trop simple ! car je connais dj les commandes  ::king::

----------


## mphistopheles

heu... comment on se dconnecte... impossible de trouver une quelconque commande dans le genre...

sinon, le meilleur jeu du genre reste pour moi Uplink

----------


## Aspic

C'est logout  :;):  et sur mon jeu c'est disconnect  :8-):

----------


## Scorpi0

La commande disconnect n'existe pas dans le help, aprs avoir tent quit, exit, deconnect, j'ai presque t dcourag, heureusement j'ai vu ce message !!

Il faudrait l'ajouter dans le help du coup !!

De plus, le help ne marche pas lorsqu'on est connect avec Telnet, j'ai du ouvrir une deuxime fentre de jeu du coup.

Sinon vraiment sympa  ::): 

Edit : Mission 5 et 6, dans les dossier log telnet, au lieu d'avoir des IPs, j'ai des noms de fichiers texto : '<IP Alatoire>', alors que dans les autres missions, ce sont effectivement des vrais ip alatoires ^^

Allez, dj mission 8  ::D: 

Edit2 : bloquer a la 9, comprend pas trop l'action des diffrents virus, du coup la flemme de les tester 1 par 1...

Edit3 : bloquer a la 10 maintenant...
Est-ce qu'il est indispensable d'utiliser le 'FileKiller' pour supprimer les fichiers demands, ou alors avec la commande 'del' c'est autoris aussi ?

----------


## Aspic

Arf, effectivement il faudrait rajouter la commande dans le help !

Sinon c'est quoi dj la mission 10 ? car a fait longtemps que j'ai fais ce jeu !  ::mrgreen:: 

sinon d'aprs mes souvenirs, on peut soit faire del ou utiliser FileKiller c'est la mme chose  ::):

----------


## Scorpi0

La 10 il faut deleter tout les fichier .vbp. Mais malgr le fait de bien l'avoir fait avec la commande Del, je n'ai pas pu complter le mission. Je ressayerai !!

----------


## Aspic

Ahahahah.

Combien de fichiers as tu delete ?

----------


## Scorpi0

3 ! et si y'en a un quatrime, j'aurai jamais le timing pour le faire de toute faon :p

----------


## Aspic

Non y'en a que 3 lol je viens de faire la mission chez moi ^^ et ca marche, bizarre ! Est tu sur d'avoir supprim ton fichier ip sur le serveur ?

EDIT : Attend un peu la mission 12, tu vas voir tu va taper comme un pro tellement t'a pas de temps !  ::D:

----------


## Scorpi0

Arf, bizarre, j'ai du en rat un (j'ai pas vrifi que les trois avait bien t supprim, pas trop le temps ^^)
Ce qui me met dedans c'est de jouer sur un portable, les numros me prenne un temps fou a taper du coup !! Mais je vais y arriver  ::D:

----------


## Aspic

Pour vrfier tu peux faire la commande del deux fois dans le m^me rpertoire ainsi si tu vois un message du style "No such file found", tu saura qu'il a t dtruit ^^

----------


## mphistopheles

heu mission 3 d'aii dlet les fichiers demands (et d'autres), mais il me dit que la mission est incomplete ... est-ce normal ?

----------


## Aspic

Sans doute parce que tu as oubli de supprimer le fichier de log sur le serveur  :;):

----------


## mphistopheles

nonon, sinon, il me dit que j'ai chou... l, il me dit juste qu'il y a un ojectif que j'ai pas atteint, pourtant, j'ai bien retire le fichier dans la corbeille et le win.com... (ainsi que le log...)

----------


## Aspic

Je n'ai plus la mission en tte mais Scorpi0  reussi puisqu'il est  la mission 10  :;): 
donc tu as du loup quelque chose...

----------


## Garulfo

Un trs bon jeu sur le piratage informatique : http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/
Version Linux, Windows et MacOSX (chez Ambrosia)

Mais s'il vous plait, arrtez d'utiliser  hacker  pour pirate -_-
Voil le sens premier 



> an enthusiastic and skillful computer programmer or user.


mme si a a driv par la suite.

----------


## Aspic

> Un trs bon jeu sur le piratage informatique : http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/
> Version Linux, Windows et MacOSX (chez Ambrosia)
> 
> Mais s'il vous plait, arrtez d'utiliser  hacker  pour pirate -_-
> Voil le sens premier 
> 
> mme si a a driv par la suite.


Ouais parfaitement d'accord ! Un hacker  la base c'est pas pjoratif... mais de nos jours ca l'est devenu  tord  ::(:

----------

